# fat farms, etc.



## melallensink (Nov 3, 2008)

Any good stories about a reverse fat farm?

How about good stories about two females in a weight gain competition over a man?


----------



## fanedfox (Nov 10, 2008)

Mel:

Two of my stories might fit your request. One the Center is about an Obesity study center, male and female protagonist. The other is it started at Fat Camp. Female protagonist mainly with some male. Not exactly what you are looking for but close.

[email protected]


----------



## Observer (Nov 10, 2008)

Actually we've had the "Fat Camp" story in the Dimensions Collection for some time, first in the Weight Room and for over two years in the main Forum collection, here.

The other story, found here, is much newer; we've not yet included it because it has not been completed.


----------

